# My First Military Incoming :)



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really chuffed with this little Seiko, my first military and worth every penny!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

sparrow441 said:


> I'm really chuffed with this little Seiko, my first military and worth every penny!


I've often thought about one of these myself. Problem is I can't make up my mind between the sand colour and the sage green colour.... Knowing me, I'll probably end up getting one of each colour....

Rob


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

One of Seikos best there terms of looks & vfm - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one of those. Not the best timekeeping auto in my collection but I think Seiko hit on a winner with this one.

( Pic borrowed from Luberfly who sold it to me )


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I had one of those in beige and it was my first military style watch, I really liked it but I longed for a simpler dial as I found the seconds around the edge a bit distracting... does look cool though.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations -- that's a particularly nice one for starters. I like the classic case design as well as the dial.

Your post has prompted me to mention the latest addition to my small collection, a Hamilton MIL-W-46374D in excellent condition. It has a 17-jewel ETA 2801 movement with the hacking mechanism. The Hamiltons produced under the earlier series MIL-W-46374 specifications (first issued in 1964) were non-hacking seven-jewel models. The "D" revision in 1986 changed everything and required a minimum of 15 jewels. For all the details, take a look at "MIL-W-46374: The Classic Military Field Watch," a very nicely done website here by Ned Frederick.

A couple of photos:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought one of those for my "wear to work" beater watch. When it arrived, I loved it so much I now wear it pretty much all the time!

Great little watch, great timekeeping, lightweight and pretty but functional!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey up Ben.. hope you're well. 

Nice watch, hope you enjoy it and wear it in good health!!


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Seiko looks good,

as a newcomer to the world of watches - got a reasonable collection of clocks (do they count) - are military watches generally as robust as the name suggests?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I found out what the above Seiko 5's dial is based on, the WWII German Luftwaffe observer's watch...


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice to know the reference point -- thanks for the post!



Andy the Squirrel said:


> I found out what the above Seiko 5's dial is based on, the WWII German Luftwaffe observer's watch...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Sisyphus said:


> Nice to know the reference point -- thanks for the post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presumably the second markers around the edge are for timing bomb drops!


----------



## Giggs11 (Sep 17, 2009)

:cheers: cool


----------



## sg1 (Aug 27, 2009)

hi there,how big are they,are they about the same size as a g 10.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got one of these coming in the post...now I can't wait  I went for the black because I felt it would go with everything I wear plus I didn't see myself as a jungle ambush or desert storm kinda guy...

I don't know if prices are talked on the forum but I hunted until I got mine for $70 which I thought was a steal


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> I've got one of these coming in the post...now I can't wait  I went for the black because I felt it would go with everything I wear plus I didn't see myself as a jungle ambush or desert storm kinda guy...
> 
> I don't know if prices are talked on the forum but I hunted until I got mine for $70 which I thought was a steal


they're lovely to wear, very light and bang on time! I've been a bit lax with the wrist time lately, but it is very nice - clear case back is cool too


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the look of military watches...love all of the writing on the back of this one:








Just love it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Got my Seiko 5 Military today Sparrow...just the same as your one and I can see why you love it so much! Nice, little watch...and man does it feel small (almost like you're not wearing a watch) especially when you're used to wearing Divers...lovely piece though...it will surely be one of my daily used


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Got my Seiko 5 Military today Sparrow...just the same as your one and I can see why you love it so much! Nice, little watch...and man does it feel small (almost like you're not wearing a watch) especially when you're used to wearing Divers...lovely piece though...it will surely be one of my daily used


I cant get used to how light it is either, esp when i wear an orange monster most of the time  Enjoy it!


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Compliments, great watch for the money.

Engi


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Pretty sweet, Seikos are nice!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

How have you settled with your Military 5 Sparrow? I've found the strap softens very quickly and I have no doubt it would wear significantly if it had any hard use...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> How have you settled with your Military 5 Sparrow? I've found the strap softens very quickly and I have no doubt it would wear significantly if it had any hard use...


TBH mine doesnt get that much wrist time - the trouble with Autos and no winder! I wear my Monster most of the day to keep that wound, then tend to stick with that or swap to another Diver when i get home, so the wee seiko 5 tends to be in my watch box :sweatdrop:

get another nato for yours? My strap seems to be fine, but as its only getting occasional wear i cant really comment!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

lol I know what you mean about lack of wrist time...I mean, they're perfectly pleasant little watches but they aren't as fun or impressive as a Diver or a vintage or a really cool digital...I wear my military when I'm doing something labor intensive so I don't scratch my others...poor little Cinderella watch!

I was thinking I would change the strap for a ribbon style one...or I may just leave it in the watch box like yourself :sweatdrop:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

That's why I don't have any autos anymore. If you get one you have to wear it all the time and neglect the others unless you have a watch winder, or change the watch for less than 12 hours (or else is slows and you have to reset), or have an energy-wasting watch-winder. Meh, Seikos are very nice automatics though....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got no problem with the automatics, they normally start up as soon as I pick them up...the military 5 is just a little too...normal


----------

